# Forum > WoW Classic > WoW Classic Exploration >  Behind The SW Portal

## SenpaiExplorerChicks

WoW Classic Exploration | Stormwind - YouTube

really digging classic so far. lots of awesome stuff to do and see. thank you to anyone who watches!

----------


## eKqN

Pretty well known, talked about in the "Confirmed working" list, absolutely common knowledge, YouTube videos with millions of views about it. Sorry.

----------

